# Shelby Western Flyer 1930's  I. D. help



## Hollywood Bicycle (Jul 25, 2019)

Can anyone help in determining the year and model of this Shelby Western Flyer? It has stainless steel “rain gutter” fenders, a chrome front fork, Torrington handlebars, New Departure front hub, Morrow rear hub, Troxel saddle, closed ends front fork (for hub), and  by the holes in the front fender it probably had a higher end head light. Serial number M221295.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 25, 2019)

Thinking about a 35-36? Check the Morrow hub for a date stamp code. I dig it!


----------



## slick (Jul 25, 2019)

Very interesting Shelby. Lots of odd parts. The Y frame started life in 1936, the rain gutter fenders were used in 1938 according to the ad I've found. The fork appears to be 1939 with the round top, but the fact it's chrome leads me to believe it was either a replacement or...because of the fact the fenders are stainless. So it's a high end model. Really neat bike. Guard I've never seen on a shelby before so that's throwing me off as a bolt on item which goes back to the fenders and fork being odd to be seen on this frame. Seat is typically found on schwinn aerocycle but I have seen a couple on shelbys. I'm sure it could have been bought separately at time of purchase and added on as well for a more comfy ride than the lobdell long spring that was probably on this bike prior. The triple drop rim will definitely have a date code on the morrow hub. Like E1, B4 etc... the 36 13 refers to the spokes and is not the year. Great bike. Keep updating us when you look at the hub date please. Thanks


----------



## Hollywood Bicycle (Jul 25, 2019)

E1 is stamped on the hub shell (see attached photo). Took a while to get through the baked on grease. Thanks for info so far.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 25, 2019)

If that's the original wheelset...it looks like I mighta been right

A - 1931
B - 1932
C - 1933
D - 1934
E - 1935
F - 1936
G - 1937
H - 1938
I - 1939
J - 1940
K - 1941
L - 1942
M - 1943
N - 1944
O - 1945
P - 1946
Q - 1947
R - 1948
S - 1949
T - 1950


----------



## cds2323 (Jul 25, 2019)

This is a nice bike. You're right about the light, it's missing the Delta Silver Ray and battery tube that would mount on the down tube. Everything looks correct and the M serial number places it in 35 or perhaps into early 36.




slick said:


> Very interesting Shelby. Lots of odd parts. The Y frame started life in 1936, the rain gutter fenders were used in 1938 according to the ad I've found. The fork appears to be 1939 with the round top, but the fact it's chrome leads me to believe it was either a replacement or...because of the fact the fenders are stainless. So it's a high end model. Really neat bike. Guard I've never seen on a shelby before so that's throwing me off as a bolt on item which goes back to the fenders and fork being odd to be seen on this frame. Seat is typically found on schwinn aerocycle but I have seen a couple on shelbys. I'm sure it could have been bought separately at time of purchase and added on as well for a more comfy ride than the lobdell long spring that was probably on this bike prior. The triple drop rim will definitely have a date code on the morrow hub. Like E1, B4 etc... the 36 13 refers to the spokes and is not the year. Great bike. Keep updating us when you look at the hub date please. Thanks




The Y frame is shown in Shelby ads in 35. (See Oct 35 American Bicyclist issue). The rain gutter fenders were used on this model into 36 before the deep crescent fenders replaced them. The Troxel seat was also used by Shelby. The seat can be seen in Shelby literature from 34 into 1937. The guard is also shown in literature in 35 and 36. The chrome fork with the closed ends is unlikely to be from 39, by then the fork ends were open. Other bikes like this have the same fork with that crown and closed ends. Including this other M serial number one that was posted prior.



I don't see the bike as having parts replaced or added on and really doesn't have odd parts.

Here's a scan of this model from original Shelby literature. Although not the Western Auto literature it shows this bike with all the parts (seat, fork, guard, fenders etc.). Including the nice Seiss hand crank siren.


----------



## cds2323 (Jul 25, 2019)

I have another ad I'll post in the morning that shows this bike minus the hand siren and with the chainring on the posters bike.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 26, 2019)

cds2323 said:


> This is a nice bike. You're right about the light, it's missing the Delta Silver Ray and battery tube that would mount on the down tube. Everything looks correct and the M serial number places it in 35 or perhaps into early 36.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now that was an answer from an expert! V/r Shawn


----------



## Jeff54 (Jul 26, 2019)

Hummm.  Could your fork be nickel plated? we see Slick seems to be versed in this type, citing the fork about 1939,   which should be Chrome but in most of your photos except this moreover sort of green hue in your photo,  [attached]  fork  appears to have a yellow hue whereas, chrome would be blue. Very difficult to see the differences in the hue but IDK I use to be,  back during my hunting antique shops as a kid too about 12 year ago,  pretty good at recognizing nickel's color difference,  but if it is then very rare for late 30's nickel as, chrome  process patented 1929 then ford adopted in 1930 and everybody else followed pretty quickly B/C Chrome l is better for out door protection, nickel is good for in door..

I.E. Nickel plate in a bike this late would be odd, rare and quite unusual, perhaps special. I'd be very careful cleaning just in case it is.



Hollywood Bicycle said:


> Can anyone help in determining the year and model of this Shelby Western Flyer? It has stainless steel “rain gutter” fenders, a chrome front fork, Torrington handlebars, New Departure front hub, Morrow rear hub, Troxel saddle, closed ends front fork (for hub), and  by the holes in the front fender it probably had a higher end head light. Serial number M221295.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## old hotrod (Jul 26, 2019)

I have a catalog somewhere from a vendor selling Shelbys under their own badge and they offered a deluxe option in nickel...I think it was a 35 catalog...now where did I put it


----------



## SKPC (Jul 26, 2019)

Integrated Seat Post clamp seems different than the typical shelby.   The "Y" weld is a bit baffling as it would not break there, and the unfinished looking connection of the lower top bar with the hole onto the seatpost is odd.   Original seat cover & steel trim is awesome!!


----------



## cds2323 (Jul 26, 2019)

cds2323 said:


> I have another ad I'll post in the morning that shows this bike minus the hand siren and with the chainring on the posters bike.




This is the ad that is listed as being from the Oct 1935 American Bicyclist. It shows the same chainring however, although it isn't surprising that the Western Auto one used a different style ring.





Here's a 36 Shelby catalog that shows a similar version but the fenders were the newer deep crescent type.



And another 36 page showing the chainguard and ring.


----------



## cds2323 (Jul 26, 2019)

@Freqman1. Thanks, but I'm certainly no expert. Many members know far more than I do. I was only trying to help the op identify his bike as legit. Didn't mean to come across a know-it-all.

@Jeff54. 
It's possible that the fork is nickel, but the catalog scans do indicate that the fork is chrome plated.


I also noticed that the bike shown has the earlier Western Flyer badge that changed by 37.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 26, 2019)

cds2323 said:


> @Freqman1. Thanks, but I'm certainly no expert. Many members know far more than I do. I was only trying to help the op identify his bike as legit. Didn't mean to come across a know-it-all.
> 
> @Jeff54.
> It's possible that the fork is nickel, but the catalog scans do indicate that the fork is chrome plated.
> ...



Chris @cds2323 I was genuine when I said that. You back up what you say with evidence and not just giving it a hip shoot. I appreciate when someone answers a question thoroughly and intelligently. I'm sure the OP is happy that you responded as well. You are my Shelby "go to" guy! V/r Shawn


----------



## Jeff54 (Jul 26, 2019)

@Jeff54.
It's possible that the fork is nickel, but the catalog scans do indicate that the fork is chrome plated.

.[/QUOTE]

  Yes/no I completely agree, it is most likely chrome but ,and it could be the camera or anything else, even my screen . I am  simply offering caution as, the hue I see on the fork and nowhere else  looks nickel to me. Chrome is harder and does not corrode as nickel does. Old corroded nickel can be scrubbed off more quickly than chrome. So if cleaned with caution, 'just in case'  unless there's to much corrosion which it doesn't appear to be in it,  enough nickel can be  retained and polished shinny again.


----------



## Hollywood Bicycle (Jul 26, 2019)

I certainly do appreciate the help all of you have given me on the bike. cds2323 - your specific Shelby info, photos, catalog scans are extremely helpful. I was wondering about that weld on the Y too. Thanks all.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 26, 2019)

That weld looks like a frame repair to me.


----------



## John Gailey (Feb 25, 2021)

This thread saved this bike.
I received this bike and was a bit disenchanted with the paint.  Was going to keep it as a klunker / rider as seen mocked up in the first image.  
Since seeing this thread, I see this may be a bike of some consequence.  Instead of selling the extra parts to recover my investment, I will complete it and see how the finished product looks.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Feb 25, 2021)

John Gailey said:


> This thread saved this bike.
> I received this bike and was a bit disenchanted with the paint.  Was going to keep it as a klunker / rider as seen mocked up in the first image.
> Since seeing this thread, I see this may be a bike of some consequence.  Instead of selling the extra parts to recover my investment, I will complete it and see how the finished product looks.
> 
> ...


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Feb 25, 2021)

> just giving it a hip shoot



From the serial number, maybe a 1935-M?


----------



## JRE (Feb 26, 2021)

Nice. If you ever get tired of it I'd be interested in being its next care giver


----------



## John Gailey (Feb 27, 2021)

JRE said:


> Nice. If you ever get tired of it I'd be interested in being its next care giver



Thanks.  It's still fresh but you get first refusal.


----------



## JRE (Feb 27, 2021)

John Gailey said:


> Thanks.  It's still fresh but you get first refusal.



Thanks. Love the Shelby's


----------



## John Gailey (Mar 1, 2021)

Here's a quick mock-up with what I have.  Going to track down a better chain guard and speedometer.


----------



## JRE (Mar 4, 2021)

Wow looking good.


----------



## SKPC (Mar 26, 2021)

Do you have a diff. thread on this @John Gailey?


----------



## JLF (Mar 26, 2021)

Great looking bike!

I have a ‘36 and a ‘37, both have different fenders, chain guard and seat to yours.  All else looks to be the same.  

I am no expert but I assume yours is a higher end model?  My ‘37 is Western Flyer badged but the badge is a different design than yours.  

Neither of mine have a closed in fork, but I did have a girls Shelby that did with a ‘34 dated rear hub.


----------



## John Gailey (Mar 27, 2021)

SKPC said:


> Do you have a diff. thread on this @John Gailey?



I do not.  Cabers have been sending me ads and info through PM's since my bike first posted.


----------

